# French MAC Pro clearance sale = serious damage!



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello ladies!

I thought i would share it with you... i have a HUGE haul. On January, 17th the MAC Pro in Paris had a 50% off sale, so of course i went. It was crazy, you would just grab whatever comes and put in the bag LOL.
Also, i bought some stuff from Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










I'm on holidays, so i can finally get to play with all of it


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 You are one lucky lady. I wish that Mac in Australia would have a sale... but that is not bloody likely. I think I need to move to France. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your amazing haul.


----------



## joneskat84 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lovely haul


----------



## sunniechan (Jan 31, 2010)

Great haul!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Wow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 You are one lucky lady. I wish that Mac in Australia would have a sale... but that is not bloody likely. I think I need to move to France. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your amazing haul._

 
I also wish Mac would have a sale, but you are right the chances are slim T.T. 50% *drools* though we pretty much be paying what people in US pay for RRP. T.T


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 31, 2010)

WOW! 50% off sale, why don't we have those in the UK? Great haul, enjoy your goodies


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 31, 2010)

Awww thank you my specktrenettes! I know i can count on you for being excited at such things!!

Well, i hope the MACs all over the world would start doing sales!
It was seriously crazy when i went to this one, the line was HUGE, people waited like 2 hours to get in.

Of course, you know me, i was among the first ones to enter the store as i arrived almost 1 hour before it opened LOL.

Spectrolite, yes, move to France! Or at least visit during the sale periods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sunniechan, it's true, with the discount it was only slightly under US retail prices... and they do get 20% off!
Where are you from?

Thank you all!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 31, 2010)

This is an amazing haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh my! Look at all those full size pigments! Jealous!!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 This is an amazing haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!!_

 
Thanks doll! Hope you're good, haven't seen you on FB for a while! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Oh my! Look at all those full size pigments! Jealous!!!_

 
awwww, piggies are my weakness, i have to admit. I said that already, but i'll say it again : i plan on bathing myself in MAC pigments one day LOL.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 31, 2010)

50% off is AMAZING.  Congrats!  Look at all those pigments and MSFs.  Nice.


----------



## nunu (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow!!!!! Amazzing haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 31, 2010)

holly haul!!! I'm gonna live my day through your haul, lol!

Is it possible to list what you got?


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh my lovelies i missed you all <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_50% off is AMAZING. Congrats! Look at all those pigments and MSFs. Nice._

 
Thanks Rachel!! It is so AMAZING, i'm anxious to intend the next one! There was TONS of piggies and MSFs... they even had Petticoat and Stereo Rose! Many others too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Wow!!!!! Amazzing haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!_

 
Thank you my darling! Hope you're okay! Where have u been!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_holly haul!!! I'm gonna live my day through your haul, lol!

Is it possible to list what you got?_

 
Hey babe!! You can live through it as long as you want lol!! I haven't thought of listing all the things! I'm going to do right now, on my blog


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 1, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! 50% off!!!!!!!!!!!! damn!!!! I wish i was there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But enjoy your haul!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_WOW!!!!!!!!!! 50% off!!!!!!!!!!!! damn!!!! I wish i was there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But enjoy your haul!_

 
Awwww! Thank you sweetie!!


----------



## ~*MAC*StAr*~ (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome haul!


----------



## n_c (Feb 1, 2010)

Great haul!!!


----------



## fintia (Feb 1, 2010)

wowwwwwwwwww enjoy


----------



## iaisha26 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, that amazing. I wish we had 50% off at our Pro store.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_Wow, that amazing. I wish we had 50% off at our Pro store._

 
Heck you have USD retail price! That's enough! That's basically our 50% off here LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*MAC*StAr*~* 

 
_Awesome haul!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Great haul!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_wowwwwwwwwww enjoy_

 
Thank you all


----------



## Sass (Feb 1, 2010)

Goodies Goodies Goodies!  Enjoy!


----------



## astronaut (Feb 1, 2010)

NICE! But would that make them about US original price since I hear Europe has much higher prices?


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Goodies Goodies Goodies! Enjoy!_

 
Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_NICE! But would that make them about US original price since I hear Europe has much higher prices?_

 
Thx!!! Yeah, that's about US retail price there... i'm jealous you get F&F sales sometimes!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 3, 2010)

WHAT?!?! Girl! Your haul is awesome!!!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_WHAT?!?! Girl! Your haul is awesome!!!!_

 
Hahaha, thank you babe!! <3


----------



## obscuria (Feb 3, 2010)

That's amazing, I'm so jealous.


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, congrats on that haul!!


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 3, 2010)

WOW, Awesome haul!  What a great deal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so glad that other countries are giving oppertunities to get MAC at a discount, since it's seems so unfair that their prices are so high for you guys.  

I CANNOT believe they had STEREO ROSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  O.M.G.  Is that what the solid colored MSF is in your pic?  I figured the others were from BBR


----------



## Meownica (Feb 4, 2010)

heavenly!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you all darlings!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_WOW, Awesome haul! What a great deal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so glad that other countries are giving oppertunities to get MAC at a discount, since it's seems so unfair that their prices are so high for you guys. 

I CANNOT believe they had STEREO ROSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! O.M.G. Is that what the solid colored MSF is in your pic? I figured the others were from BBR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah i have a friend who almost died when i said they had Stereo Rose lol. I didn't get it, i got the 3 BBR MSFs and Cheeky Bronze


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG! that is amazing!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_OMG! that is amazing!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow wish I lived in paris 50 percent off is so crazy!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Wow wish I lived in paris 50 percent off is so crazy!_

 
Thank you doll!


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Thank you all darlings!




Yeah i have a friend who almost died when i said they had Stereo Rose lol. I didn't get it, i got the 3 BBR MSFs and Cheeky Bronze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG I totally know how your friend feels
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would give up ANY Of my MSF's for Stereo Rose LOL... I was seriously contemplating paying $200 for one on eBay, but then convince myself it's not worth it and it may be repromoted someday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That Pro sale looks like serious fun


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_OMG I totally know how your friend feels
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would give up ANY Of my MSF's for Stereo Rose LOL... I was seriously contemplating paying $200 for one on eBay, but then convince myself it's not worth it and it may be repromoted someday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That Pro sale looks like serious fun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, i can still look at the next sale (around June) for one if you wouldn't have found it by then!


----------



## DonnaN (Feb 10, 2010)

Holy Haulage!!  That was SOME sale....very envious that A) your close to PARIS and B) you got some awesome products.






 for you!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DonnaN* 

 
_Holy Haulage!! That was SOME sale....very envious that A) your close to PARIS and B) you got some awesome products.






 for you!!_


----------



## moonlit (Feb 11, 2010)

wow.. enjoy your haul!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_wow.. enjoy your haul!!_


----------



## mirauk (Feb 12, 2010)

omg, that mega haul has made me melt inside!
totally jealous


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 12, 2010)

OH MY GOD , i friggin LOVE your haul ... And they even had Stereo Roseee *dies*


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 12, 2010)

Best Haul EVAR!  Really nice haul, and I hope you enjoy it, and I hope you overseas beauties get to experience this more often, I know cosmetic prices are C-R-A-Z-Y where most of you are!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you ladies!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dahlia, they usually do it twice a year... i'm anxious to attend the next one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mirauk* 

 
_omg, that mega haul has made me melt inside!
totally jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrazyBlue* 

 
_OH MY GOD , i friggin LOVE your haul ... And they even had Stereo Roseee *dies*_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_Best Haul EVAR! Really nice haul, and I hope you enjoy it, and I hope you overseas beauties get to experience this more often, I know cosmetic prices are C-R-A-Z-Y where most of you are!_


----------



## xxMiSsMaKeUpxx (May 20, 2010)

do pro stores have 50 off often?


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 21, 2010)

They usually have them twice a year, during the summer and winter sales periods!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxMiSsMaKeUpxx* 

 
_do pro stores have 50 off often?_


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 5, 2010)

omg,i wish i was there. enjoy


----------

